# My fellow Goats?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I have a question for all of my brother goats of this lovely forum. :cheers I started out with my new '06 GTO back in January '07.  I was quoted as saying, by my wife, "Hunny, I am not going to touch a thing on this one, she is way too fast, and has all the power and sound a man could need!" It wasn't exactly like that, but close. I was also heard stating to my bud , " I like the way she looks and sounds stock, I'm not going to touch a thing!" So, now, almost one year later with 1,080.miles, I have added tinted windows, custom lloyd weather floor mats/cargo liner, reflective vinyl GTO cut out in rear bumper/fascia, reflective vinyl GTO overlay on front grill, vinyl GTO overlay on engine cover, vinyl Pontiac overlay on strut bar, Vinyl GTO on windshield, Superchips programmer, Poweraid throttle body spacer, AEM Brute Force Air Intake(Silver) with black prefilter wrap on air filter for extra protection, resonator deleted with straight pipes, and new Flowmaster Super 44 series mufflers. Now, my question is, what should should be my next modification? :confused I'm not one for pulling the motor out. I'm just lookin' for some other easy, bolt on extras that I may be missing, while trying to keep my superchips tune effective. I will be getting the goat dynoed and tuned in the spring with the mods I have now. :cool If anyone has any suggestions on making it a little "easier" for your fellow goat brother to put away a srt-8 and the stang, it would be greatly appreciated!!! 


your brother,

NJgoat!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i would say get some headers, probaly gain 15-20 hp with a tune


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*headers?*



06brazengto said:


> i would say get some headers, probaly gain 15-20 hp with a tune


I won't have to take engine out for that? If not, what kind with what i'm already using? I like the looks of the red ones!(kooks?)

What do you all think about these two?

SLP Long Tube Headers-GTO: PFYC

Dynatech SuperMaxx Long Tube Headers: PFYC

JBA - Titanium Ceramic Coated Heavy 14 Gauge Stainless Steel Shorty Header With 1 5/8inch Diameter Primary Tubing

Stainless Works Long Tube Headers with Cats - 2005-06 Pontiac GTO [05GTOHCAT] - $1,500.00$1,260.00 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

Kooks "Signature Series" Stepped Headers 1 3/4" x 1 7/8" x 3" - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO [K6700-KR] - $1,399.95$1,189.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dang NJ Goat our goats almost have the same identical upgrades. I also have AEM CAI Silver, Superchips. Interested to see what you put up on the dyno. I am also in the process of purchasing headers. To bad mine is an 04 but hey it works.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

No headers aka longtubes will require the pulling of your engine. As far as the brand to purchase, you will hear all kinds of advice on what brand is best. Do your homework and get what you feel is best. They will all improve the performance of your Goat, but the costs do vary. I went went with SLP from Tbyrne for about $1,100 including shipping. I like'm loud and raspy. Tbyrne is a vendor on this forum. Best of luck...:cheers




NJgoat said:


> I won't have to take engine out for that? If not, what kind with what i'm already using? I like the looks of the red ones!(kooks?)
> 
> What do you all think about these two?
> 
> ...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm curious as well because I'm in now, the spot you were in when you brought your goat....well not exactly cause if you read my post on the Battery thread last night, you know I'm selling my new GTO purchase. 
Taking that aspect out of the picture though, why can't we be satisfied with the GTO as stock. I beleive the truely high value muscle cars of the 60's and 70's are the ones that are as close to origianal as possible. 
Not tending to insult, but, are we Micers' ( ricer + muscle). That ricer joke posted the other day just made me think of what really is the difference except the cash. 
The GTO comes out of the box with the goods. 
I'm guilty too- I just haven't installed my HID's, plug skip shifter, and decals yet.
Since I am planning to sell the beast, I am glad it's still bone stock to give the next poor guy a clean palate to spend his sprokets on.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I'm curious as well because I'm in now, the spot you were in when you brought your goat....well not exactly cause if you read my post on the Battery thread last night, you know I'm selling my new GTO purchase.
> Taking that aspect out of the picture though, why can't we be satisfied with the GTO as stock. I beleive the truely high value muscle cars of the 60's and 70's are the ones that are as close to origianal as possible.
> Not tending to insult, but, are we Micers' ( ricer + muscle). That ricer joke posted the other day just made me think of what really is the difference except the cash.
> The GTO comes out of the box with the goods.
> ...


Frank? Buddy?
What are you saying?
So you had a few minor problems and an oddly complicated srvice issue. Do those things really outweigh the driving pleasure that you are giving up?
I wish you would really think about that before you throw in the towel.
I had some issues with mine when I bought it, took care of them, and now, after a year of ownership, I still get a boner everytime I start it up!

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I'm curious as well because I'm in now, the spot you were in when you brought your goat....well not exactly cause if you read my post on the Battery thread last night, you know I'm selling my new GTO purchase.
> Taking that aspect out of the picture though, why can't we be satisfied with the GTO as stock. I beleive the truely high value muscle cars of the 60's and 70's are the ones that are as close to origianal as possible.
> Not tending to insult, but, are we Micers' ( ricer + muscle). That ricer joke posted the other day just made me think of what really is the difference except the cash.
> The GTO comes out of the box with the goods.
> ...


I don't have issues. The only time I had a problem was when the headlights stayed on, due to me putting in sunshield and then turning car off right away. Other than that I'm just trying to give my baby goat a little more pep to make it even "easier" to blow thee srt-8 and stang off the roadways. I love my goat. Wouln't even trade her for a vette!!!There, I said it!! Mostly becasue I like the idea of having back seats! But, trust me, if I could afford one, it would be sitting next to the goat, not in replace of it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*cool Bronco!*



broncos_23 said:


> Dang NJ Goat our goats almost have the same identical upgrades. I also have AEM CAI Silver, Superchips. Interested to see what you put up on the dyno. I am also in the process of purchasing headers. To bad mine is an 04 but hey it works.


Yea, I'll see. I don't want to piss the wife off to bad. I just did the exhaust thing, so the headers may actually wait.. I could get away with some minor items, plugs, coils, wires, thermostat, things like that right now! Things she won't notice!!! Cause, you know I couldnt hide the flowmasters from her!!!For that fact, I cant hide them from anyone when it is started, but just sitting there you cant tell a thing! When I get her dynoed and tuned, I'll let you know.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I would add headers, and razor-blade the windshield banner... 

Anyone who doesn't understand that it's a GTO from plain sight, doesn't care enough to read your banner, so what's it there for, redundancy?? 

It's like those brand-name shirts that have the brand-name in large print across the chest...  

When I ordered my S351 back in '97, I gave specific instructions that the "Saleen" banner be deleted... They ignored the instructions, and then I proceeded to have issues with removing a "factory-installed as-delivered" decal on my future collectible...

Then fate helped me out, while washing the car on a bitter cold day, I tossed my wash rag toward the windshield, it barely caught the tip of the antenna, and brought the tip down on to the cold windshield with a sharp "click", that sent a crack from one side of the windshield to the other.... Problem solved, new windshield, no banner, just like I ordered it LOL!!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*1000 miles in a year?*

My next mod would be to get in the car and drive it:lol:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a simple mod, you just plug your A.S.S. unit into the driver's-side recepticle, and up-load the program... But be careful, or you'll crash the system..


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Well, I have a question for all of my brother goats of this lovely forum. :cheers I started out with my new '06 GTO back in January '07.  I was quoted as saying, by my wife, "Hunny, I am not going to touch a thing on this one, she is way too fast, and has all the power and sound a man could need!" It wasn't exactly like that, but close. I was also heard stating to my bud , " I like the way she looks and sounds stock, I'm not going to touch a thing!" So, now, almost one year later with 1,080.miles, I have added tinted windows, custom lloyd weather floor mats/cargo liner, reflective vinyl GTO cut out in rear bumper/fascia, reflective vinyl GTO overlay on front grill, vinyl GTO overlay on engine cover, vinyl Pontiac overlay on strut bar, Vinyl GTO on windshield, Superchips programmer, Poweraid throttle body spacer, AEM Brute Force Air Intake(Silver) with black prefilter wrap on air filter for extra protection, resonator deleted with straight pipes, and new Flowmaster Super 44 series mufflers. Now, my question is, what should should be my next modification? :confused I'm not one for pulling the motor out. I'm just lookin' for some other easy, bolt on extras that I may be missing, while trying to keep my superchips tune effective. I will be getting the goat dynoed and tuned in the spring with the mods I have now. :cool If anyone has any suggestions on making it a little "easier" for your fellow goat brother to put away a srt-8 and the stang, it would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> your brother,
> ...


Hi NJgoat, you did very nice mods on your car but I`m wondering 1,080 miles in 12 months (avg 90 miles per month) why don`t you drive it??????

My daughters GTO, she took delivery Jan. 3rd 07 and has now about 14,000 wonderful miles on it and because we are germans and the car is now in Germany the last 2k - 3k miles was very often in the speed range from 90 - 165 mph.

Drive it:cheers

Harry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I will think about...I'm driving myself crazy.:agree


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Banner!*



69bossnine said:


> I would add headers, and razor-blade the windshield banner...
> 
> Anyone who doesn't understand that it's a GTO from plain sight, doesn't care enough to read your banner, so what's it there for, redundancy??
> 
> ...


That's funny, but if you were to ride up on a srt-8 or stang from behind, they make think your a G6 GXP! This way, the know what is about to run 'em the f over!!!:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

harrysxlr said:


> Hi NJgoat, you did very nice mods on your car but I`m wondering 1,080 miles in 12 months (avg 90 miles per month) why don`t you drive it??????
> 
> My daughters GTO, she took delivery Jan. 3rd 07 and has now about 14,000 wonderful miles on it and because we are germans and the car is now in Germany the last 2k - 3k miles was very often in the speed range from 90 - 165 mph.
> 
> ...


I do drive it. My work is not even a quarter mile down the road, so I dont want to drive it to work, it wont even get warmed up, and Ill just be adding condensation to the oil, and mufflers wont heat up enough so that the water will just lay in their too. When Im off, and if my wife doesnt have her tahoe packed down with a million things along with a five month old and a three year old, i take it out.

Darn, everbody is beatin' up on the brother! Whew! Probally would make out better asking on a stang or srt 8 forum. Atleast they would be happy with the miles, so their chances of running into me are slim.hee hee


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Me, I'd prefer my prey to think I'm a G6 or something... All is well.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> I do drive it. My work is not even a quarter mile down the road, so I dont want to drive it to work, it wont even get warmed up, and Ill just be adding condensation to the oil, and mufflers wont heat up enough so that the water will just lay in their too. When Im off, and if my wife doesnt have her tahoe packed down with a million things along with a five month old and a three year old, i take it out.
> 
> Darn, everbody is beatin' up on the brother! Whew! Probally would make out better asking on a stang or srt 8 forum. Atleast they would be happy with the miles, so their chances of running into me are slim.hee hee



I was just messing with you, NJ that's why I threw in the

It's your car. Enjoy it however many miles you decide to drive


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Crossed my mind*



69bossnine said:


> Me, I'd prefer my prey to think I'm a G6 or something... All is well.


That's funny, while I was typing above, I thought the same thing myself!hmmm, might have to get the razor out! I'm gonna get some good pics soon and show ya'll, to see what ya think.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Vinyl letter on windshield*



69bossnine said:


> Me, I'd prefer my prey to think I'm a G6 or something... All is well.


The vinyl G T O letters were removed from the windshield, she does look a little classier without it, thanks!!! Im keepin' the rear bumper fasica insert that you can see on my video clip of the flowmaster 44's on the post above. and the engine bay, looks good.:cheers


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> The vinyl G T O letters were removed from the windshield, she does look a little classier without it, thanks!!! Im keepin' the rear bumper fasica insert that you can see on my video clip of the flowmaster 44's on the post above. and the engine bay, looks good.:cheers



Alright, that's what I'm talkin' about!!! It's just like having a friend with a really bad comb-over... If you're a true friend, you've gotta suck it up and let him know that he'd be far better off just shaving his skull.... And then he goes out and gets mobbed by the ladies, and says "thanks man!!", and your work is fulfilling!! :cheers


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine Is A 05, Jba Hedders, Res Delete And 40series Delta Flows With K&n Intake, And Hp Tuners Slightly Tuned, But As It Sits, I'm Getting 349.2 Rwhp At 5900 Rpm. Just Disabling The Torque Management Is A Big Plus But I Am Thinking It's Kinda Necessary When Racing. The Tires Just Break Loose Too Easy. Had Mine 3 Months And It Feels Slow Now But Prob Just Cause I'm Used To It. It Feels Faster When I Sit Kinda Forward In The Seat. What The Hell Are They Doing To The New Mustangs? I'm Not Saying I Really Know How To Drive MY GTO Yet But It Seems To Me They Are Keeping Up Till 6th Gear Then I'm Gone. Got To 155 Then Went To 6th And Took Off. My Buddys Car Is Bone Stock With Flow Masters. I Just Dont Get It.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Well, I have a question for all of my brother goats of this lovely forum. :cheers I started out with my new '06 GTO back in January '07.  I was quoted as saying, by my wife, "Hunny, I am not going to touch a thing on this one, she is way too fast, and has all the power and sound a man could need!" It wasn't exactly like that, but close. I was also heard stating to my bud , " I like the way she looks and sounds stock, I'm not going to touch a thing!" So, now, almost one year later with 1,080.miles, I have added tinted windows, custom lloyd weather floor mats/cargo liner, reflective vinyl GTO cut out in rear bumper/fascia, reflective vinyl GTO overlay on front grill, vinyl GTO overlay on engine cover, vinyl Pontiac overlay on strut bar, Vinyl GTO on windshield, Superchips programmer, Poweraid throttle body spacer, AEM Brute Force Air Intake(Silver) with black prefilter wrap on air filter for extra protection, resonator deleted with straight pipes, and new Flowmaster Super 44 series mufflers. Now, my question is, what should should be my next modification? :confused I'm not one for pulling the motor out. I'm just lookin' for some other easy, bolt on extras that I may be missing, while trying to keep my superchips tune effective. I will be getting the goat dynoed and tuned in the spring with the mods I have now. :cool If anyone has any suggestions on making it a little "easier" for your fellow goat brother to put away a srt-8 and the stang, it would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> your brother,
> ...


GET LT Headers and dump the throttle body spacer. SPACER is a good name for it because all it does it take up space. They are useless


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing*



69bossnine said:


> Alright, that's what I'm talkin' about!!! It's just like having a friend with a really bad comb-over... If you're a true friend, you've gotta suck it up and let him know that he'd be far better off just shaving his skull.... And then he goes out and gets mobbed by the ladies, and says "thanks man!!", and your work is fulfilling!! :cheers



Yea, it didn't look too bad, but after I thought about it, it was kinda young looking if ya know what I mean. I see too many ricers with that across their windshield, thank again. I'll let ya know when I start combing it over.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Spacer*



LOWET said:


> GET LT Headers and dump the throttle body spacer. SPACER is a good name for it because all it does it take up space. They are useless



I'll have to review some older posts on spacers, I thought one goat owner was quoted saying it have him 6-8mph on the dyno? could be wrong. Alot of your other brothers in the forum have spaces as well made by vararam. :confused


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Vararam spacer on my 05 when I had the stock intake manifold. I did feel a slight difference in throttle response, but as far a HP gains it was minimal if any at all. When I switched to a Pro LS2 96 MM intake manifold I did notice a big problem. The center [ hole ] of the Vararam Spacer was much smaller then the opening of my Intake and my throttle body, this was causing restriction in the air flow so I removed it. Check yours because the diameter of the spacer should be the same size or larger then the diameter of your throttle body and intake opening. With the Airaid Spacer there is also a problem. It causes a swirl with the incoming air which they claim will increase airflow and HP. When this swirl is happening the air speed and volume of your incoming air actually slows down. Spacers for fuel injection were 1st designed for trucks to help increase the amount of torque, Whether they REALLY work on a car. THE JURY IS OUT. Spacers on Carbed cars were made to increase air volume same as a High Rise Manifold . To me a SPACER is just that A SPACER. It just adds distance between your Throttle Body and intake manifold.I will not spend my money on them till I can get real world proof that they do increase HP & TQ and not decrease the amount of cash in my wallet.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Car is still in service- they are replacing the whole shifter assembly to fix the rattle. Ordered it from Cincinnati and will take 5 days to get here.
Am I in the Twilight Zone or what?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Darn!!!*

That is a long time, especially for a dealer. Maybe they have to build it!:confused Or taking it out of a goat on a new car lot somewhere?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, as you know, this experience has definately soured my taste enough to seriouisly consider selling this beautiful machine. I want to keep it and give it this new fix a chance. If I can have the car back with the shifter rattle gone, I still love this car enough to superceed my earlier decision to sell it. If sold,
I would revert back to a classic muscle car, like a convertible 68 firebird with a 4 speed, but it wouldn't be the same performance driving I'm sure. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO .......... And not to rehash your problems but;

You have been at a disadvantage from the git go with your Ford Dealer involved. Your frustrations are a result of this and results not done in a timely fashion because of this.

Before you make a decision you may regret later, wait until you get your car back repaired to your satisfaction before deciding to get rid of it or not. You may find the issues resolved then make a decision. Maybe you will be happy the issues are resolved and not want to unload it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You are very wise - I will wait to see if all is resolved and I can work with this Pontiac dealer myself. Oddly enough, I have both dealers calling daily now so I suppose that can be described as good service. 
I still love the car and will stay cool until this run plays out. 

I also enjoy the unexpected added bonus of this forum and a chance to actually meet some of the herd when the weather breaks.:agree


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> You are very wise - I will wait to see if all is resolved and I can work with this Pontiac dealer myself. Oddly enough, I have both dealers calling daily now so I suppose that can be described as good service.
> I still love the car and will stay cool until this run plays out.
> 
> I also enjoy the unexpected added bonus of this forum and a chance to actually meet some of the herd when the weather breaks.:agree


good decisionarty:


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Billet products Short throw shifter If you have an M6.
You won't believe the difference over stock.
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I hear you on the Billet shifter. I'm having it serviced at Pontiac under warranty so I don't believe they would be inclined to install any mods as in the shifter. I have no complaints with the action of the shifter, only the rattle and, oh yeah, the skip shift feature- I have a plug ready to install this Spring to take care of that though.
Thanks for the support!


----------

